# Race at PWB Raceway Aug. 10th



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Put your cheetah speedos away and lets race some tjets! Saturday August 10th, doors open at 11 and racing begins at 12:30. Will be racing skinny tire, slip on fatties and the oh so cool Indy cars. Post up if you can make it and pm me if you need address/directions to Poor White Boy Raceway

Group rules in effect so plz adjust as needed. Race ya soon!!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope Working sorry maybe next time.

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Playing with big cars then.....next time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will defiantly be there with Al and Ed not there I got a podium shot!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there allso see you there.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make it , but can't promise yet.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Spellcheck*



honda27 said:


> ill be there allso see you there.




LOL, I wont say anymore. Glad your still racing D-man :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Won't make it out today. Getting new tires on my fly whip and it won't be done in time to make it out by you.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

9finger hobbies said:


> Won't make it out today. Getting new tires on my fly whip and it won't be done in time to make it out by you.


DOH! Well tell Max jump on his bike and get to pedaling lol. Will cya on the next one.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

So who was fast and who was not?

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike was fast!:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Mike was fast!:wave:


That's it just Mike, come on Rick you had to have a podium finish?

Slow Ed.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes Ed I was the first looser most of the day!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike, you get 70 laps without having me push you? LOL


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

How did Darrel finish? Top 3 right?


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

We had 7 racers with one being a rookie. Young Adam, Nates friend, did surprisingly well for a first timer and may be a contender one day. The track was clean and fast, the cars were tuned up and roaring down the main straight. 

Skinny class
1 Mike 56
2 Rick 52
3 Nate 51
4 Joe 49
5 Darrell 47
6 Jeremy 42
7 Adam 38

Fat tire
1 Mike 71 NTR
2 Rick 68
3 Joe 66
4 Nate 62
5 Darrell 59
6 Jeremy 59
7 Adam 52

Indy class
1 Rick 56
2 Joe 55
3 Darrell 50
4 Nate 43
5 Mike 40
6 Jeremy 38
7 Adam 38

Thanks to everyone that came out to race. The food was good and the racing was better.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Uh-oh. 71 laps?

Hey Rick, at least you didn't let him walk off with Indy.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats sand bagger on NTR and good run, looks like your back. Rick you found some speed from last time there. Looks like there was some good racing there, sorry I missed it. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad to see The Crown Point racer was in the the house and still racing. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

heres pics of the cars


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They all look the same to me!!! Which one is who's???


----------

